# DS #2326: Mugen no Frontier: Super Robot Taisen OG Saga (Japan)



## T-hug (May 28, 2008)

^^ndsrelease-3258^^


----------



## Maverick-jin8 (May 28, 2008)

Before anyone asks. It's not the same kind of game all the other Super Robot Wars games are. It's an RPG in the sense of walking around a world map and getting into random battles. Battles are conducted like in Namco X Capcom. Basically you do a series of attacks creating insane combos (think "Tales of" games, but you don't move around on a field)


----------



## Rock Raiyu (May 28, 2008)

About time for a release. I've been waiting for this game.


----------



## DukeZero (May 28, 2008)

It doesn't seem to work on DS-X version 1.1.2 or 1.1.3. 

On 1.1.2, it gives a white screen (no arm7fix) or a japanese error message.

On 1.1.3, it gives a japanese error message either way.


----------



## pilotwangs (May 28, 2008)

Cool,this game looks great.
What happened to that dodge ball game btw?


----------



## B-Blue (May 28, 2008)

MOAR OVERSIZED BOOBZ!!!


----------



## lookout (May 28, 2008)

I see boobs


----------



## eife (May 28, 2008)

working under SC CF with last Firm and Prog!

Now I want dodgeball :'(:'(


----------



## bunnybreaker (May 28, 2008)

Hope this works on R4 and is playable for those of us with little/no japanese knowledge.


----------



## Bob Evil (May 28, 2008)

bunnybreaker said:
			
		

> and is playable for those of us with little/no japanese knowledge.




Nope ... pretty Japanese intensive ... I played it for an hour before, and Japanese literacy is a must ...


----------



## eife (May 28, 2008)

well it's playable, but not understandable...

with a good faq, menus should be easy to use

[EDIT] I DO confirm Boobs


----------



## Dominator (May 28, 2008)

its an amazing game so far, but too much japanese, some understandable for me and some no XD


----------



## pasc (May 28, 2008)

Seems like boobie time to me..


----------



## pilotwangs (May 28, 2008)

Works on R4,if anyone was wondering...


----------



## bunnybreaker (May 28, 2008)

Bob Evil said:
			
		

> bunnybreaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn it, hopefully my limited Japanese knowledge will be enough to have some fun with this. Maybe it'll be easy to translate too, that'd rock (that's not a request, if anything I will be ripping this apart ASAP).


----------



## Cronorei (May 28, 2008)

Has anyone gotten this to work on M3 perfect?

I can't remember if I have firmware 34 or 35, but 4x DMA, and safe mode didn't work. It wouldn't let me pick normal mode. And I tried Arm7 fixing it but got the same result.


----------



## engruzii (May 28, 2008)

this game is so damn good but not playable if you don't know Japanese or if you didn't play Namco x Capcom or super robot wars

hopefully i'm used to these games  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




really hope that this game comes out in English tho i really doubt it

but in the end this game is a must


----------



## ramzabeoulve (May 28, 2008)

Albeit the very definition of a mediocre S-RPG, Namco X Capcom was a fun time sinker, if only for the button mashing gameplay battles. Now that they got rid of any pseudo S-RPG, this should prove quite entertaining. Hope the combos are even more crazy this time around, and that KOS-MOS takes the crown again as  the unbeatable tank.

EDIT ; oh, and what's with the major boobage ? Seriously, that's becoming quite ridiculous. Well, at least Banpresto sure knows their main target audience...


----------



## FAST6191 (May 28, 2008)

Curiosity piqued.
Rom pulled apart.

Directory structure:
not good. Basic overlays, binaries and whatnot but everything contained within a large SRL file. Fortunately support for the format exists but delving into that is equally fun.
Everything is contained within directories.
pk* files are the main files within the directories and AHX sound is used (I did not check to see whether it was actual ahx or just a coincidence, were I a betting man I would choose the former as it has been seen in games)
Font is ntfr and I see roman characters with a nice bunch of other characters with a fairly nice appearance.

No obvious compression in files (I am seeing very simple repeating sections running in hundreds of kilobytes).
I only did a quick scan through but text files were not obvious like some games.

This is just a very quick scan mind you and I have not played yet so I am not sure if it is enough for me to break my temporary translation embargo (I will certainly play second fiddle to someone though).


----------



## GeekyGuy (May 28, 2008)

Bob Evil said:
			
		

> bunnybreaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, but there are breasts, so...

No Japanese required to lust over not-quite-hentai anime chicks.


----------



## xdarkx (May 28, 2008)

Games with boobs = instant win?


----------



## Anakir (May 28, 2008)

Awesome. I've been eye'ing this game. Too bad I need to understand japanese to play.. I'll just fidget with it. I'm also hoping for a translation.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (May 28, 2008)

xdarkx said:
			
		

> Games with boobs = instant win?


Indeed my friend. They know how to attract the male population. They win this round.


----------



## Shakraka (May 28, 2008)

The place where I download my DS roms had this cover picture:




A *red* mech on the cover...


----------



## cris92x (May 28, 2008)

Well you can tell the cover posted on the thread isnt the right one because there isnt a rating on it
The cover i have has a red mech and says cero B


----------



## Kishu (May 28, 2008)

Um, my game isn't working on my R4, whenever I try to play it, I get some kind of Japanese error.


----------



## pilotwangs (May 28, 2008)

Kishu said:
			
		

> Um, my game isn't working on my R4, whenever I try to play it, I get some kind of Japanese error.


Works perfectly fine on my R4,maybe updaye your R4?


----------



## Kishu (May 28, 2008)

I did. The latest version is 1.18 right?


----------



## osirisFIVE (May 28, 2008)

Japanese sucks.

I wish I could read Japanese like English. Then I wouldn't have to wait for stupid US Roms they take forever to release.


----------



## bunnybreaker (May 28, 2008)

Kishu said:
			
		

> Um, my game isn't working on my R4, whenever I try to play it, I get some kind of Japanese error.



I had an error when using 1.17 firmware, updated to 1.18 and it works fine.


----------



## NiCK_TM (May 29, 2008)

Shakraka said:
			
		

> The place where I download my DS roms had this cover picture:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who cares about the color of the mech... the chick is much more interesting.


----------



## Kishu (May 29, 2008)

bunnybreaker said:
			
		

> Kishu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats weird, I've updated to 1.18, but its not working, can you maybe link it?


----------



## blahman (May 29, 2008)

Ooooooooooooooooooooooo yay boobs + mecha!

but

F_________________k you M3 team pricks!
how about give us slot 2 users a firmware/manager update once in a while.


----------



## mastermanna123 (May 29, 2008)

id get this for the boobs. those jugs are nice lookin


----------



## GeekyGuy (May 29, 2008)

I have little clue as to what I'm doing in the game, but I managed to get through what seemed to be the first level. The battle system is pretty cool, from the little I can discern. It's turn based, but you have to actively press the A-button each time to have a character attack. I believe if you do attacks in succession, you get some type of bonus; not sure about that, though. It's a very cool visual style, to be sure, and though you don't have too much control over the attacks, they're still pretty satisfying. The content, though I can't understand the text, seems very over-the-top. If this were in English, I'm not sure the dialogue would make much more sense. Either way, the babes are barely covering their nips, so I can't really ask for more out of a DS game.


----------



## llxwarbirdxll (May 29, 2008)

Shakraka said:
			
		

> The place where I download my DS roms had this cover picture:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just for the record, it's called the Alt-Eisen.


----------



## Kaos (May 29, 2008)

llxwarbirdxll said:
			
		

> Shakraka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Alteisen is in this game?

That's one of my favorite mechs from SRT: OG!

I hope this gets an English translation.


----------



## jaesun (May 29, 2008)

im using g6 lite, and i get an error in the beginning... how can i bypass this?


----------



## DukeZero (May 29, 2008)

Well, I can't confirm this, but I heard this game's using a new type of copy protection. It's arm7 all over again. DS-X users can only hope someone's going to make an arm7fix-ish program again, since the probability we'll get a new firmware anytime soon is next to zero.


----------



## [Truth] (May 29, 2008)

Kaos said:
			
		

> The Alteisen


lol, alt-eisen is german and means old-iron.   
stupid japanese names... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




yep deffinately oversized boobs:


----------



## bunnybreaker (May 29, 2008)

Kishu said:
			
		

> bunnybreaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just downloaded the firmware from here, I used the standard 1.18 firmware, I noticed there was a version patched to work with cheats or something, but as I never really use any, I didn't bother with that version.

Just for extra clarity, I downloaded the ROM, trimmed it with NDSTokyoTrim, put it on my card (version 1.17 firmware), created a save file and loaded it, then got an error in Japanese, mentioned something about Save Data. Downloaded and installed 1.18 firmware (from the GBAtemp download page), games runs perfect.

I'm using a Japanese 2GB Kingston card and have the original style (with spring) R4, dunno if either of those things could make or break that error, seems unlikely.


----------



## Kamiyama (May 29, 2008)

I hope M3 team would do upgrade to M3CF and ASAP.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (May 29, 2008)

[Truth said:
			
		

> ]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And whats wrong with that?


----------



## annsk (May 29, 2008)

He thinks he's better at finding names... probably.


----------



## zengar (May 29, 2008)

jaesun said:
			
		

> im using g6 lite, and i get an error in the beginning... how can i bypass this?



I have the very same error...excuse the extreme noobnes but what's this arm7? does it allow the game to be played on a g6 lite?

the card it's fully updated by the way...


----------



## FalconPunch! (May 29, 2008)

oke guys i think you guys have that black box in japanese at begin error right?
if it is ...well don't know if it work for other cards but  for my super card i changed the savefile into 512/KB after that it worked fine!


----------



## Guile589 (May 29, 2008)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> Curiosity piqued.
> Rom pulled apart.
> 
> Directory structure:
> ...



How did you unpack this srl file?


----------



## bunsy (May 29, 2008)

SRL files are basically the same as NDS files. Just use ndstool or dslazy or whatever other frontend you prefer.


----------



## OuTee (May 29, 2008)

So is it possible to translate it? (I mean romhack)


----------



## woolite (May 30, 2008)

To those having trouble patching with dslazy/arm7, try using Arm7 Patcher 1.0. When I unpacked the ROM using dslazy, it reduced the filesize from 128mb to 106mb and I received the data error regardless of re-packing with the new arm7. Arm7 Patcher 1.0 bypasses this, so no problems here. 

Working with R4 v1.18


----------



## blahman (May 30, 2008)

woolite said:
			
		

> To those having trouble patching with dslazy/arm7, try using Arm7 Patcher 1.0. When I unpacked the ROM using dslazy, it reduced the filesize from 128mb to 106mb and I received the data error regardless of re-packing with the new arm7. Arm7 Patcher 1.0 bypasses this, so no problems here.
> 
> Working with R4 v1.18



i tried using Arm 7 Patcher...some reason it also went down to 106mb 

EDIT: wait. no. i didnt get that. arm 7 patcher didnt do anything when i tried and all i got was that it created some poison.bat in the folder


----------



## woolite (May 30, 2008)

In case its a version issue with your patcher, I uploaded the exact copy that I used (downloaded from ds-scene) If you aren't comfortable downloading it from me, feel free to head over there and grab it.

http://www.yousendit.com/transfer.php?acti...CBF656375692C6D

Hope this link works :x

Edit: Mine created poison.bat as well and made the changes very quickly. I thought it didn't work at first, but it works fine ;]


----------



## blahman (May 30, 2008)

is it suppose to reduce the file size?


----------



## woolite (May 30, 2008)

No. My final copy is 128mb, the bin modification should only be a few hundred kilobytes of modification max. Still no luck?


----------



## blahman (May 30, 2008)

woolite said:
			
		

> No. My final copy is 128mb, the bin modification should only be a few hundred kilobytes of modification max. Still no luck?



nope. even with your one, i put the file in the \Arm7Patch folder, .exe, selected the file, clicked P. chug chug chug went my comp and out came the poison.bat, \UNPACK folder and finally a 106mb file.


----------



## DukeZero (May 30, 2008)

woolite said:
			
		

> To those having trouble patching with dslazy/arm7, try using Arm7 Patcher 1.0. When I unpacked the ROM using dslazy, it reduced the filesize from 128mb to 106mb and I received the data error regardless of re-packing with the new arm7. Arm7 Patcher 1.0 bypasses this, so no problems here.
> 
> Working with R4 v1.18



Didn't work for DS-X 1.1.3b, sadly.


----------



## SilentJi (May 30, 2008)

CycloDS Evolution 1.30/1.31 is no good either. :/


----------



## Rock Raiyu (May 30, 2008)

I'm using Cyclo DS Evolution 1.4 Beta 2. Works fine.


----------



## Hadrian (May 30, 2008)

Kamiyama said:
			
		

> I hope M3 team would do upgrade to M3CF and ASAP.


Face it, it won't happen! They haven't done one since last November!  Do what I did and get a new card, I had good times with my M3 but its time as passed.

Game works fine on CycloDS Evo.


----------



## Kamiyama (May 30, 2008)

Works with M3CF with dslazy and arm7 thing. Too many games and too little time, though. Ninja Gaiden 2, Dragon Ball Z Burst Limit and now this...


----------



## DukeZero (May 30, 2008)

Kamiyama said:
			
		

> Works with M3CF with dslazy and arm7 thing. Too many games and too little time, though. Ninja Gaiden 2, Dragon Ball Z Burst Limit and now this...



What exactly did you do to be able to run it? As a crazy SRW fan, I refuse to believe I've got the only type of flash card that isn't able to run this game..


----------



## Zantagor (May 30, 2008)

DukeZero said:
			
		

> Kamiyama said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes, I'd like to know too.  Because I tried that and I still get the error.
How to you patch the rom to use 512kb saves as well?


----------



## DarkSpace (May 30, 2008)

There's no way to use cheats on this game?


----------



## Zantagor (May 30, 2008)

Meh, looks like there's nothing to do at all to make it work on M3 Perfect :/


----------



## FalconPunch! (May 30, 2008)

Zantagor said:
			
		

> DukeZero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 don't know if the other cards have the same.. anyways i just press change a few times till it comes 512kb and save the setting.

btw weird is i got now a problem with my supercard with the save game... for example
saves at lvl4 > after a while lvl9 saves > turn off ds for a while > turn game on > save is lvl4 or there is no save!


----------



## Gamer (May 31, 2008)

Does it works fine on a SC-slot2? probably gonna try it out soon


----------



## SilentJi (May 31, 2008)

Infinity-X said:
			
		

> I'm using Cyclo DS Evolution 1.4 Beta 2. Works fine.


Really? I've tried updating to 1.4 B2, yet it still yields the same save/load error at the beginning. Did you do something in particular...? :/


----------



## blahman (May 31, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Kamiyama said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well M3's slot 2s chinese version got an update to firmware 36 late april. no idea why english version is being totally shafted.


----------



## Zantagor (May 31, 2008)

I got it working on M3 perfect (slot-2)

you can find the way in this thread
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=88325


----------



## DarkSpace (May 31, 2008)

Ji have you tried taking off all your files and reformating it, because if you were using it on an R4 before, you are going to have to reformat the sd card.

PS; Can anyone tell me why it isn't working on my R4  when I activate cheats and is there anyway to fix this? I'm running 1.18 Yasu patched.


----------



## moafuka (May 31, 2008)

note to people with the DSX
I have made it work!
i simply patched it with the arm7 BUT used another DONOR(rom)
here is the BIN i used http://www.mediafire.com/?upyjcdwvonw
(i really don't know if posting this BIN is allowed here but im doing this for you guys!)


----------



## SilentJi (May 31, 2008)

DarkSpace said:
			
		

> Ji have you tried taking off all your files and reformating it, because if you were using it on an R4 before, you are going to have to reformat the sd card.


No, the SD card I'm currently using has _only_ been used for my CycloDS. This is really the only game that's given me trouble (to the best of my memory, of course) and considering the possibility of encountering similar problems in the future, I just want to get this resolved.

In any case, I've tried patching/reformatting already, but that _still_ seems to yield that same save/load error at the beginning. Perhaps I'm doing something wrong? :/


----------



## moafuka (May 31, 2008)

can you try patching it with the bin i posted? you never know.
bests of luck


----------



## Masx (Jun 1, 2008)

Anyone know how to get this to work on the CycloDS?  Getting stuck at the screen with the save/load error also..  Using the ARM7 patch reduces my file to 106MB for some reason also and still doesn't work.  Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## moafuka (Jun 1, 2008)

it reduced the filesize to me too but it still worked 100% tho i don't have the CycloDS

but did you try patching it with the BIN i posted? i'm curious since using that it worked for me and i was wondering if it helped people with different carts.


----------



## Masx (Jun 1, 2008)

Hm, I patched with it and I got the smaller file size so I figured it wouldn't work and deleted it.  I'll try again and run it just to be sure.


----------



## SilentJi (Jun 1, 2008)

moafuka said:
			
		

> but did you try patching it with the BIN i posted? i'm curious since using that it worked for me and i was wondering if it helped people with different carts.


I tried patching it with that file and wound up with a ~1.2+ GB file, which obviously didn't work. The problem doesn't seem to be arm7-fixable, since it isn't saving that's the problem, but finding the correct file; for the record, I've tried transplanting working .sav files in, to no avail. :/


----------



## Triforce (Jun 1, 2008)

To all the people saying that after patching the rom it reduced the filesize.

This is what should happen as when the rom is unpacked it'll lose the dummy data so once you repack it it's bound to be smaller than the original, theres nothing wrong with that. Just think of it as having a trimmed rom. 

SilentJi use my arm7 bin. http://rapidshare.com/files/119190850/arm7.bin.html

I'm 12hrs into the game on CycloDS and just recruited KOS-MOS so i can vouch that it works fine once patched with the correct arm7.
btw What the fuck are you using to replace the am7 bin? you should never end up with a 1.2+ GB file.


----------



## moafuka (Jun 1, 2008)

SilentJi said:
			
		

> moafuka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


holy crap 1.2+ gb?! ok thats obviously not gonna work lol
that's helluva strange...


----------



## SilentJi (Jun 1, 2008)

Triforce said:
			
		

> SilentJi use my arm7 bin. http://rapidshare.com/files/119190850/arm7.bin.html
> 
> I'm 12hrs into the game on CycloDS and just recruited KOS-MOS so i can vouch that it works fine once patched with the correct arm7.


This is odd - I tried that .bin (with DSLazy/DSBuff), yet _still_ get the same problem. I'm _pretty_ sure I'm doing everything correctly; could it be because I'm operating on Firmware 1.4 B2? Ugh, this is honestly quite irritating. :/

*tries again, researches other alternatives, et cetera*


----------



## Masx (Jun 1, 2008)

Triforce said:
			
		

> To all the people saying that after patching the rom it reduced the filesize.
> 
> This is what should happen as when the rom is unpacked it'll lose the dummy data so once you repack it it's bound to be smaller than the original, theres nothing wrong with that. Just think of it as having a trimmed rom.
> 
> ...



I tried your arm7.bin also but samething.  Which firmware are you using?  I tried 1.3 then upgraded to 1.4 beta 2 and still samething.  Dunno what could be wrong.


----------



## moafuka (Jun 1, 2008)

SilentJi said:
			
		

> Triforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if you mean the 1.2+gb problem try another patcher as for the other problem...well hope somebody with a cycloDS helps you out.
Arm7 patchers(just in case)

woolite posted this on PAGE 4 in this thread: http://www.yousendit.com/transfer.php?acti...CBF656375692C6D
and here is the one i used: http://www.mediafire.com/?2j3mtwl140a


----------



## Masx (Jun 1, 2008)

moafuka said:
			
		

> SilentJi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tried that one also... and still samething. No idea what's going on.  Procedure to patch is so simple yet ineffective for me


----------



## Rayder (Jun 1, 2008)

MUGEN?!? On DS?!? Oh wait......it's just some RPG, not a fighting game with 100+ characters.  Bleh..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nevermind.


----------



## Gojiro (Jun 1, 2008)

Anyone know how to get it to work on a G6 Lite? The rom runs, but it just shows a black screen with some Japanese text. Could anyone help me?


----------



## DukeZero (Jun 1, 2008)

moafuka said:
			
		

> SilentJi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I tried using Bleach's arm7, and the error code disappeared. Buuut, now I get a white screen which doesn't disappear, so I assume you still use the 1.1.2 firmware?

EDIT: Nevermind, I made a stupid mistake. I thank you from the bottom of my heart


----------



## moafuka (Jun 1, 2008)

no problem duke  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i use the newest ds-x firmware btw.

gojiro try checking the thread for more info about your problem. it should be the "save problem".


----------



## Gojiro (Jun 1, 2008)

I did, and I tried patching the rom with Arm7.bin using the Arm7 injector thing, and it made the file smaller, but it would still have the same japanese error message at the start. Anything else I could do?


----------



## zengar (Jun 1, 2008)

damn, it seems that we g6lite users are outta luck this time...


----------



## Gojiro (Jun 1, 2008)

Seems that way. Maybe someone will release a patch we can apply to the rom to make it work for us specifically. :/


----------



## SilentJi (Jun 2, 2008)

DukeZero said:
			
		

> I tried using Bleach's arm7, and the error code disappeared. Buuut, now I get a white screen which doesn't disappear, so I assume you still use the 1.1.2 firmware?
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind, I made a stupid mistake. I thank you from the bottom of my heart


After trying again, I got a similar error, actually. Would you mind telling what "stupid mistake" you made, actually? :/


----------



## Phenie (Jun 2, 2008)

Gojiro said:
			
		

> Anyone know how to get it to work on a G6 Lite? The rom runs, but it just shows a black screen with some Japanese text. Could anyone help me?



Works fine for me, and on old firmware too. I'm using firmware 3.2 as any higher and my save games kept corrupting,
It's running this just fine though...

~As a note, I didn't ARM7 patch it either.


----------



## zengar (Jun 2, 2008)

Phenie said:
			
		

> Gojiro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




uhm, can you please pecify the setting you used to flash tje rom ?


----------



## Gojiro (Jun 2, 2008)

Phenie said:
			
		

> Gojiro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hm, I'm a little skeptical to downgrade my G6 Lite, but I'll give it a go. I can always reverse it, I suppose.

I have a feeling you don't have a G6 Lite, but a G6 Real or something instead, because 3.2 for G6 Lite is extremely old and long gone. Is your flashcart a Slot 1 or Slot 2?


----------



## Phenie (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Hm, I'm a little skeptical to downgrade my G6 Lite, but I'll give it a go. I can always reverse it, I suppose.
> 
> I have a feeling you don't have a G6 Lite, but a G6 Real or something instead, because 3.2 for G6 Lite is extremely old and long gone. Is your flashcart a Slot 1 or Slot 2?



Oops, my bad, yeah I do use G6 Real, apologies. I just saw G6 and jumped ahead with a reply.


----------



## Gojiro (Jun 2, 2008)

Phenie said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thought as much. Ah well, I guess.


----------



## Kurumi (Jun 3, 2008)

Gamer said:
			
		

> Does it works fine on a SC-slot2? probably gonna try it out soon



Works fine on my SC Lite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You GOT to have the 2.66 patcher and 1.85 firmware though.

Also, for anyone saying this game requires Jap, i say BS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't understand squat of Jap and you can get through this game real easy without understanding it (Sure, you miss the story, but meh, that gives you replayability once it comes out in the US 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

If you ever played an SRT game, you'll get by just fine. Sure, it's different, but it's easy to pick up if you've got a bit of curiosity.


----------



## Heran Bago (Jun 5, 2008)

Where's the file name and NFO?


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 5, 2008)

ind-srwm


CODEiNDEPENDENT --
ÂÂÂÂ ________/\ÂÂ____________ 
ÂÂÂÂ/___/ÂÂÂÂÂÂ\/ÂÂ /ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ\
ÂÂ /ÂÂ /ÂÂÂÂÂÂ /ÂÂ /ÂÂÂÂ/ÂÂÂÂ/
ÂÂ/ÂÂ /ÂÂÂÂ/ÂÂÂÂÂÂ/ÂÂÂÂ/ÂÂÂÂ/
/ÂÂ /____/ \ÂÂ__/_________/
/___/ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ\/ Proudly Presents:



ÂÂGameÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ-ÂÂMugen no Frontier: Super Robot Taisen OG Saga
ÂÂRelease DateÂÂ-ÂÂ28.05.2008
ÂÂPlatformÂÂÂÂÂÂ-ÂÂNintendo DS
ÂÂCountryÂÂÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂJapan
ÂÂFile NameÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂind-srwm.nds
ÂÂSupplierÂÂÂÂÂÂ-ÂÂiND
ÂÂ 


ÂÂhttp://www.suparobo.jp/srw_lineup/srw_mugen/



ÂÂEveryone in Scene


Regarding rom hacking responses I apologise for the delay in my reply (what I would have said/will say has already been done anyhow).

Crystaltile2 supports the formats required (and indeed it is what I was mainly using at the time). It is still possible to hack but it is likely to be more complex than a lot of the games we see released for the DS.


----------



## Gojiro (Jun 6, 2008)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> ind-srwm
> 
> 
> CODEiNDEPENDENT --
> ...



So, like, I'm new (obviously). What will your hacking do? I'm assuming it's not a translation.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 6, 2008)

There is no translation or project for it that I know of. All the "hacking" I did just provided the basic format/files contained within the rom which should be of interest to anyone going for a translation.


----------



## NasU (Feb 4, 2009)

hi i'v been wondering if theres any  cheats on this game, cause iv already completed it once


----------

